# Heads Up - Refit Aztec Templates for FREE!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

There is a fella, Arthur Pendragon, giving out Aztec templates he did over on
Starship Modeler.

Here is the thread:

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28018

It's a 3mb file so it takes a while to receive.

Sure beats spending more for templates than the kit cost.

James


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great news !!!  
Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Just out of curiosity is there something wrong with the Aztec patterns provided with the kit?????


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I might use them as patterns to help do some decals.

Was going to scan some tracings of the secondary hull line panel lines this week. However just found out XP doesn't exactly like my old UMAX 600 Scsi scanner. 

And Umax now requires you to BUY replacement drivers.


----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

dang, looks like im finally going to have to register over at ssm, those that already have em, are they just the gridline guides like his other templates, or are they actually filled in this time?


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

chuckman said:


> dang, looks like im finally going to have to register over at ssm, those that already have em, are they just the gridline guides like his other templates, or are they actually filled in this time?


The ones I got were just gridline guides.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

They will help in either case. Better than spending more than the kit cost on a set. The grid allows you to create multi-layers of patterns if you like. Just print out and cut the pattern you want to cut.

Thanks for providing these AP!


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Another thing is that although they're PDF files, they're formatted for UK A4 paper, which is a little larger than US letter size. Turning off "Shrink oversized pages" and "Expand small pages" helped, but assuming the sizing boxes were drawn as exactly as possible, then things are still a little off. Granted, the "off" amount is maybe 1/64" per inch, so it might not be worth worrying about, depending how close you want to cut it.

Yeah, colored versions would be nice, though.


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

I'm working on re-converting the files to PDF for Mr. Pendragon. They should be better quality when I'm done, plus I will do them for US 8-1/2x11" paper, so there won't be any problems. Now that I think about it, I'll probably do versions for both sizes. Should be done sometime this week, if you want to hold off on getting them.

James


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks James.

Anyone interested, just PM me at this Forum (I'm registered here too...).

Any change in size for printing will affect the templates.

Anyway, there's plenty of room at my A4 borders, so printing in 100% would not be a problem, even using letter sized paper.

The templetes are colored. The coral lines are the model grid lines. The blue or green lines are the aztecs.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thought someone would have brought this up by now, but A4 paper is pretty readily available at Office Depot, Staples, and most other stationary stores.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

ArthurPendragon said:


> Thanks James.
> 
> Anyone interested, just PM me at this Forum (I'm registered here too...).
> 
> ...


 Good to know it will still print right on the other size paper. I wasn't sure if the margins for the different size paper figured into the print size.

As for coloring in the patterns, what I (and I'm sure others) were thinking was something more...obvious...for lack of a better term. Something that you could literally just follow the lines and have a template ready to go instead of having to sit and work out the aztec one block at a time. The sample aztec you put on one of the saucer pages - do that to the *actual* template pattern, instead of just having it off on the side as a reference.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

So what exactly is wrong with the templates supplied with the kit itself? I don't remember seeing anything that states the kit templates are wrong. Am I missing something????


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

No, I think the templates included with the kit (saucer) are accurate but not as complete as some would like (secondary hull for instance) and, aside from the saucer and engineering section templates, not sized accurately.

I believe that "Arthur's" idea was to create templates for the entire ship that were accurately sized (like the Aztec Dummy templates)...without spending $50 for them...


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Oh... I see... 

Well... There's an old saying that says:

"C'est un terrible avantage que de n'avoir rien fait, mais il ne faut pas en abuser."

It translates to:

"It's a terrible advantage to have done nothing, but it's not wise to abuse it."

I've made that work, initially, for me. But I have a grave problem: I think it's my duty to help people with similar interests or problems.

That's why I also like to share what I have/found/created, instead of keeping it locked in a room, just for me (......my preciousssss....).

If someone thinks my work should be in one way or another... well, it will be the way I want it to be. 

On the other hand, if someone believe that he/she can make better, go ahead and do it ! 

That what moves Humanity ahead.


----------



## podmonger (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for making the grids, Carlos -- they will save some time. I'm importing them into Flash, ungrouping, then using the bucket to fill in the squares with a different colour for each shade of sheen. Next, I'll save as an Illustrator file, then separate the filled boxes by colour and make Illustrator files for each colour to be taken to a sign company to be made into laser-cut vinyl sheets. When I find the time, that is. 

I need to ask though ... the curves seem to have been rasterized at some point, hence the stair-steppedness. Will they be revised as smooth vector curves? If not, that's cool ...

Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

I should have the templates done sometime today. After that, you can get them from Arthur - and then I assume, from Starship Modeler.

James


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> So what exactly is wrong with the templates supplied with the kit itself? I don't remember seeing anything that states the kit templates are wrong. Am I missing something????


They aren't wrong, but they're basic. Once you look closely, you see that the aztec is more complex than the two-tone scheme you get with the kit-supplied templates (which are like the brass templates for the Ertl version). To really get the scheme right, you have to then break up the big pattern with smaller sections.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

ArthurPendragon said:


> I've made that work, initially, for me. But I have a grave problem: I think it's my duty to help people with similar interests or problems.
> 
> That's why I also like to share what I have/found/created, instead of keeping it locked in a room, just for me (......my preciousssss....).
> 
> ...


Well said, and thanks for doing it!


----------

